# HO Salvage Yard



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

As I didn't know where to post this link (it's not a track, it's not really a collection), this new section should provide the space for this link

Probably some of you already knows it, but I didn't... and so I'm sure that some newbees don't.

This is just a pleasure to see what this guy has put up to relieve a true salvage yard, I'm truly impressed :thumbsup: to this Ron guy


http://hodrags.com/RonsSalvageYard1.html


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its a custom.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Parts*

I sure would like to go through and buy some parts!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL weigh me in and weigh me out!

Just like the 1:1 wrecking yards of our youth...

Charge me by the pound!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*But Bill...*



Bill Hall said:


> Just like the 1:1 wrecking yards of our youth


If it was from _*your* _ youth....Wouldn't it be more accurate for us to all picture Buckboards and Conestoga Wagons all piled up?... 

...just trying to give everybody the best depiction ya know!! ....nuther


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

some of those are nicer than the ones in my collection!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look at all those slot bodies in there. Can't believe all those Mustangs and vibrator bodies. Wouldn't mind trying to rescue a few of those from the crusher.



Great diorama! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW that looks great!. There is a lot of detail there. I worked in a wrecking yard when I was 17 so I should know. The cut up bodies with 1/4 paneles and noses around plus the different color body parts on some cars realy pull it off. I love the primer front fenders.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> If it was from _*your* _ youth....Wouldn't it be more accurate for us to all picture Buckboards and Conestoga Wagons all piled up?...
> 
> ...just trying to give everybody the best depiction ya know!! ....nuther


You should know...after all you were my wingman...now load up those muskets


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You know...that's probably about a grand worth of stuff there :drunk:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice diarhea/diorama Bill.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not my diareaha! Bob sent me some Pepto via semi truck. I'm much better now

According to Zanza it's a dude named Ron!

Some thing like that wouldnt be safe at my pad...I see waaay to many model murdering ideas in that yard.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I've seen it in person and it is a beayt there is so much detail that you just need to set and look at it. Then look again it is really awesome

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Absolutly!*



vaBcHRog said:


> I've seen it in person and it is a beayt there is so much detail that you just need to set and look at it. Then look again it is really awesome
> 
> Roger Corrie


I have seen this also...
A slothead can look at that for a real long time... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> If it was from _*your* _ youth....Wouldn't it be more accurate for us to all picture Buckboards and Conestoga Wagons all piled up?...
> 
> ...just trying to give everybody the best depiction ya know!! ....nuther


HAHAHAHAHA........I was gonna say Flintstone mobiles


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

That Diorama has got to be one of the best I've ever seen!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> I've seen it in person and it is a beayt there is so much detail that you just need to set and look at it. Then look again it is really awesome
> 
> Roger Corrie


And your pictures are better than the ones of Slugger (more contrasted, best lighted and so on)....but do you have them bigger than on it's website?

If yes, you could share with us and so we can all take our time to set at it longer


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool.............Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I talked to. Junk Yard Ron last night He didn't know about Hobby Talk.Well he does now.He is going to try and bring it to the Ohio show.You have to see it to believe it.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is so cool. So, Tom, did Ron bring it? Are there any more pics?

:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ron has had that junk yard at many shows that I have been to and I have donated some "junk" to it. of course, Ron had to authenticate the "junk" to ensure it was worthy of placement. I don't think he takes it to many shows anymore though.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, was mesmerized by the junk and didnt see the link. Way cool.










:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

